# Possible sick betta?



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

Set-UP: 1 Gallon Tank. Some small white rocks, and some large white stones. One small soft plastic green plant. 1 Red Male Betta, veil tail, I believe. Just the normal from the local pet store.

Ok, when I got him from the pet store a couple weeks ago, his fins were a little on the ragged side, on the edges. So I bought Mellafix for him. I also have a blue in a similar set up. After 2 weeks of mellafix his fins look muchy better so I stopped using it. Today though, I notive his lower half of his face is very white. It doesnt look like a growth or fungus or anything, but it actually looks like the color has left his scales. Is this just stress? I have heard they can loose thier color due to stress. I do 1 100% water change a week with both fish. The red seem very lively, swims around, flares, eats. <shrug> Just wondered if anyone had any suggestions.


----------



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

This morning, after doing a quick water change last night, and removing everything from his tank. Also using warmer water. I bumped it up to 82. He looks MUCH better. The Majority of his color has returned to his face, though a small portion on the one side is still discolored/abesnt of color. its pink, and not red. Maybe it was just a stress related thing.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

That's good.
May i say, (and you probably now this - so sorry for the lecture)
A) You should leave the fish for 2hours or so to settle into his new homw when you first get him, meddling with his home, etc, within a day can cause depress.
B) 100% water changes a week are not really vitual. Too much water changes can cause stress, stick to 30% water changed every few days, or get a filter with a low current.
C) Bettas thrive for warm water, so keep the water higher, there's no need to take everything away, gradually add it back.. but keep the water high, they like it (but, of course not too high).
D) Most Bettas have ragged fins when you first get them, especially when they have been kept with fin - nippers.

And a few questions..
Did you cycle the tank/bowl?
Have you checked the water levels?


----------



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

I always add a water treatment to the tank when I change. Like I siad, I have nbever had any problems with my blue one, and he gets the same treatment. Hes Very healthy looking. Very vibrant colors, smooth fins except for one or his front two has a crook in it.

I always let them sit when I bring them home. Like 3 hours for total immersion into the tank. sit for a hour in thier little bowl, floating in the water. then take come water out and add from the tank, let them sit another hour or so and do it again. Let them sit again, and then add them into the tank.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Okay - sounds good. Just cut down on the drastic water changes.. seeing as you have a Betta alone, i suggest a snail (which i have).. just one. Mine is really active. Bettas love watching them, and it can keep them from getting lonely.. Plus snails clean your tank (omg! My snail does better than my filter! ), cheap and are fun to watch! Mine was only like £2... Like i said, one is enough.. get two and you'll have lots of babies! All Bettas enjoy having a little company, even if they are 'loners'


----------



## mel&ned (Jul 26, 2005)

what's the minimum size tank you'd keep a snail and a betta in?


----------



## con771 (Sep 5, 2005)

I always recommend a 1 gallon tank but you can go smaller. Many people have happy and healthy bettas in half-gallon tanks and even smaller. However snails are very messy so the larger the tank the better for your beta. Just have a quick look around and you should be able to find many good choices.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

I always did 100% water changes on my 1G betta jars with no problems. When I changed jars, I just scrubbed the dirty one and refilled with water to age for the next week's water change. If the betta is sick though, you may want to try siphoning the bottom of the tank/ jar with something small, like an air-hose and changing less water, but more often.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

You should be fine doing 100% water changes. In fact I would recommend it. I'm guessing the color change was because of stress. 

mel&ned: you should keep a betta and a snail in at least a 1 gallon tank. Bigger would be better though because, like someone else mentioned, snails produce a lot of waste. A 2.5 gallon with a low current filter would probably work well.


----------



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

in a turn for the worse, suddenly yesterday my blue one had white spots on him, so I went to the store, and bought Rid-Ich, and changed his water with that in it. Today he eye is ALL swelled, and not just a bit. Somehow I am not sure the Rid Ich is going to save him or it..


----------

